# burning hedge.



## woodcutter69 (Sep 7, 2008)

is it ok to burn hedge if I mix it in a little. I have a lil house wood furnace that sits outside. I have a huge hedge tree that I have to take down and would hate for all that wood to go to waste. what about burning it a little green would that keep it from burning so hot.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 7, 2008)

woodcutter69 said:


> is it ok to burn hedge if I mix it in a little. I have a lil house wood furnace that sits outside. I have a huge hedge tree that I have to take down and would hate for all that wood to go to waste. what about burning it a little green would that keep it from burning so hot.



Welcome to the site!

Shutting the air down, burring the wood forther back from the air can reduce the burns heat.

Hedge would make very good hobby wood, rot resistance and hard as any application could need. At about half the weight of Dessert Ironwood.


----------



## coog (Sep 8, 2008)

woodcutter69 said:


> is it ok to burn hedge if I mix it in a little. I have a lil house wood furnace that sits outside. I have a huge hedge tree that I have to take down and would hate for all that wood to go to waste. what about burning it a little green would that keep it from burning so hot.



Most of the serious woodburners I've met here in Kansas will pass on every other species in order to cut and burn hedge.I don't know that you should burn it in an open fireplace, but it will be great in your outdoor boiler.Just keep in mind that a little goes a long ways, and it's not a good idea to over-fire any woodburner.Watch out for the thorns!


----------



## bluequill56 (Sep 8, 2008)

Hedge is one of my favorites. I take all I can get. But, yes. Mix it. I don't know about in an OWB, but I do know a full load in a stove can cause overheating and be potentially dangerous. Been close to overheating in mine, and the gentleman that lives two doors down from me has some SERIOUS sag in the top of his Lopi from overheating with a full load of Hedge. It will burn a little cooler green, but I have a hard time reccomending burning green wood.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 8, 2008)

Hedge (Osage Orange) burns a LOT hotter than other woods. When I am feeding hedge to the wood stove, I dont try to fill'er-up for a long burn. I like to leave some room to get a couple chunks of green Elm in there incase the heat goes out of whack. If it is staying within reason I will add a couple more pieces in the night. With a tighter draft control and better stove I would worry less about it and get more sleep in the dead of winter. That is in the works and hope to post pics 

The eX filled the stove a couple of times with nothing but thumbsized hedge sticks we used for cooking. I coludn't get within 3 feet of the stove to open it. Once I did the sparks just flew when they got enough air for the resins to ignite. I figured out what she had done the second time. After that I stopped keeping kindling around for her to destroy things with. She's gone, the house is still standing and I keep plenty on hand again.


----------



## coog (Sep 8, 2008)

I think you just gave me the outline for a Blues song! You burned me, baby,stay outta my hedge!


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 8, 2008)

Just wondering if anyone ever runs into hedge burl, or real contrasty or interesting grain designs? 

It would be worth a lot more then firewood!


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 8, 2008)

me too! I have a few turning blanks of mulberry with some burl that I keep meaning to turn; I had a bunch of spalted stuff that I had to rough first. Mulberry & hedge look identical to me; I can't tell them apart unless they have bark on, honestly.


----------



## woodcutter69 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thank you for the responses, I think I will keep this wood, I just got done cutting another big branch off of tree. I sure love the dolmar 5100s I just bought, just rips rite thru that hedge. next step is to drop the tree, but will have to break out the husky 372xp for that. I will let it season and I will go ahead and burn, does it season longer that other species?


----------



## TreeBot (Sep 9, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Just wondering if anyone ever runs into hedge burl, or real contrasty or interesting grain designs?
> 
> It would be worth a lot more then firewood!



I stopped and took some pics of this the other day.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 9, 2008)

ShoerFast said:


> Welcome to the site!
> ...At about half the weight of Desert Ironwood.



That's mind boggling. Hedge (osage orange) is considered by many to be the densest wood in the USA, even denser than shagbark hickory and about the same as live oak, according to all the books that I have read.

Can you provide a source so that I can study desert ironwood? Even if "half" is an exaggeration, if it is denser than hedge, I would like to read up on it. If so, I would also have to wonder why it has not been sold as an exotic.

TIA.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 9, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's mind boggling. Hedge (osage orange) is considered by many to be the densest wood in the USA, even denser than shagbark hickory and about the same as live oak, according to all the books that I have read.
> 
> Can you provide a source so that I can study desert ironwood? Even if "half" is an exaggeration, if it is denser than hedge, I would like to read up on it. If so, I would also have to wonder why it has not been sold as an exotic.
> 
> TIA.



Tia

Here is just the first comparison, there are a lot more, but this one shows the ones that will sink,,,,,, like a rock!

Trees With Dry (Seasoned) Wood That Sinks In Water :

Olneya tesota
(Desert Ironwood): 1.15

Guaiacum officinale
(Lignum Vitae): 1.37

Cercocarpus betuloides
Mountain Mahogany: 1.10

Diospyros ebenum
Ebony: 1.12


Very Heavy Wood :

Prunus ilicifolia
Hollyleaf Cherry: 0.98 Diospyros virginiana
Persimmon: 0.83

Quercus engelmannii
Engelmann Oak: 0.94

Carya ovata
Shagbark Hickory: 0.83

Acacia greggii
Cat's Claw Acacia: 0.85

Ostrya virginiana
Eastern Ironwood: 0.80

Quercus chrysolepis
Canyon Live Oak: 0.85

Lyonothamnus floribundus
Catalina Ironwood: 0.80

Quercus agrifolia
Coast Live Oak: 0.83

Robinia pseudoacacia
Black Locust: 0.79

Prosopis glandulosa
Mesquite: 0.77

Maclura pomifera
Osage Orange: 0.77

Heavy Wood:

Cornus nuttallii
Pacific Dogwood: 0.75

Carya illinoensis
Pecan: 0.72

Arbutus menziesii
Madrone: 0.71

Betula alleghaniensis
Yellow Birch: 0.69

Fraxinus velutina
Arizona Ash: 0.68

Quercus coccinea
Scarlet Oak: 0.67

Umbellularia californica
California Bay Tree: 0.65

Cercis canadensis
Redbud: 0.63

Quercus kelloggii
California Black Oak: 0.64

Tectona grandis
Teak: 0.63

Juglans californica
California Black Walnut: 0.63

Acer saccharum
Sugar Maple: 0.63

Medium Heavy Wood:

Chilopsis linearis
Desert Willow: 0.59

Liquidambar styraciflua
Sweet Gum: 0.59

Cercidium floridum
Palo Verde: 0.55

Prunus serotina
Black Cherry: 0.56

Psorothamnus spinosus
Smoke Tree: 0.55

Acer saccharinum
Silver Maple: 0.53

Celtis reticulata
Western Hackberry: 0.53

Swietenia macrophylla
Honduras Mahogany: 0.51

Acer macrophyllum
Big-Leaf Maple: 0.50

Magnolia grandiflora
Southern Magnolia: 0.50

Soft Wood :

Pinus ponderosa
Ponderosa Pine: 0.46

Sequoia sempervirens
Coast Redwood: 0.40

Calocedrus decurrens
Incense Cedar: 0.40

Picea engelmannii
Engelmann Spruce: 0.35

Pinus lambertiana
Sugar Pine: 0.36

Quercus suber
Cork Oak Bark: 0.24

Abies concolor
White Fir: 0.36

Ochroma pyramidale
Balsa: 0.17​
Hedge is around Sp. gr., 0.7736; weight of cu. ft., 48.21 lb (21.87 kg). So give or take, close to half the weight of DI


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 9, 2008)

TreeBot said:


> I stopped and took some pics of this the other day.



Thanks for the pictures Tree Bot  

Now thats some excitement in that tree!


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 9, 2008)

And desert ironwood is a domestic tree? Interesting that hedge is rated below the density of hickory in this table. I have a 2' length of 4 x 4 Lignum Vitae in my wood shop and I am trying to figure out what to do with it. Lignum is so dense that you would swear it was metal instead of wood.

Here is another one that is rather dense and never makes the tables: Chokecherry. I don't think that's the same as Hollyleaf cherry as shown in your table, but the density would be about the same.

p.s. TIA means "Thanks In Advance"


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 9, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> And desert ironwood is a domestic tree? Interesting that hedge is rated below the density of hickory in this table. I have a 2' length of 4 x 4 Lignum Vitae in my wood shop and I am trying to figure out what to do with it. Lignum is so dense that you would swear it was metal instead of wood.
> 
> Here is another one that is rather dense and never makes the tables: Chokecherry. I don't think that's the same as Hollyleaf cherry as shown in your table, but the density would be about the same.
> 
> p.s. TIA means "Thanks In Advance"



Thanks!

Desert Ironwood comes from the Senora Desert, (and Mexico) I have one firewood sized block that is estimated at about 1500 years old!


----------



## aquan8tor (Sep 10, 2008)

This is a truly massive osage, probably 6 feet diameter at the base. It looks bigger in the pic, but is covered by Virginia Creeper vines. I'm guessing from the age of the plantation house behind it and the location of it in the yard that it was meant to be where it is, so it's probably been there since well before the Civil War.


----------



## btlook1 (Sep 10, 2008)

coog said:


> Most of the serious woodburners I've met here in Kansas will pass on every other species in order to cut and burn hedge.I don't know that you should burn it in an open fireplace, but it will be great in your outdoor boiler.Just keep in mind that a little goes a long ways, and it's not a good idea to over-fire any woodburner.Watch out for the thorns!



Coog is right. Here in Southeast Kansas I burn almost all hedge all winter. It's not the best cutting wood but it's the best burning there is once it's seasoned. I do mix in some hackberry or mulberry sometimes but not when its cold and the wind is blowing. IMO hedge is better than seasoned Oak firewood!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 10, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> And desert ironwood is a domestic tree? Interesting that hedge is rated below the density of hickory in this table. I have a 2' length of 4 x 4 Lignum Vitae in my wood shop and I am trying to figure out what to do with it. Lignum is so dense that you would swear it was metal instead of wood.
> 
> Here is another one that is rather dense and never makes the tables: Chokecherry. I don't think that's the same as Hollyleaf cherry as shown in your table, but the density would be about the same.
> 
> p.s. TIA means "Thanks In Advance"



I'm not quite sure of the accuracy they provided for Hedge either. If the charts for BTU's and weights per cord of Hedge are accurate at 4,728 pounds and 32.9 MBTU per cord then it should have a specific density of 0.95. Cured Hedge blocks will ring like metal when struck. A specific density of 0.77 seems more like Red Mullberry, whick is higher in BTU's than Red Oak but less than Pecan/Hickory, White Oak, Black Locust and Persimmon.

As mentioned it is hard to tell the difference between Hedge and Mulberry to just look at the wood. The bark gives it away easily.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 10, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> I'm not quite sure of the accuracy they provided for Hedge either. If the charts for BTU's and weights per cord of Hedge are accurate at 4,728 pounds and 32.9 MBTU per cord then it should have a specific density of 0.95. Cured Hedge blocks will ring like metal when struck. A specific density of 0.77 seems more like Red Mullberry, which is higher in BTU's than Red Oak but less than Pecan/Hickory, White Oak, Black Locust and Persimmon.
> 
> As mentioned, it is hard to tell the difference between Hedge and Mulberry to just look at the wood. The bark gives it away easily.


+1! Mulberry, when cut alive, is yellow green. When it seasons, it turns deep burnt orange, starting with the log ends. Hedge is much denser than Mulberry when dry and I have never seen a Mulberry tree with big thorns.

I burn about 1 to 3 cords of Mulberry a year. My only complaint is the sparks that it throws while burning, even when burned dry. Sure, it burns hot, but those sparks can be dangerous. And, if you want to hand split it, be prepared for a workout. Mulberry is snarly wood.


----------



## Ductape (Sep 10, 2008)

Would someone in Hedge territory *PLEASE* UPS me an armful of this mythical wood you all talk about???!! I'd like to see what all the hub-bub is about.


----------



## 046 (Sep 10, 2008)

hey ... I'm in OK ... where Osage orange grows... and I'm having a hard time finding some to burn.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 10, 2008)

Ductape said:


> Would someone in Hedge territory *PLEASE* UPS me an armful of this mythical wood you all talk about???!! I'd like to see what all the hub-bub is about.


I can't afford the shipping cost. The stuff is like a block of stone, except it's covered in thorns. The female drops an unedible green fruit that averages about the size of a big orange and probably weighs more (hedge apples). The male produces no fruit, only sharp thorns and leaves. Some thorns reach a length of two inches and thus farmers have been known to cut them off with pocket knives and use them as tooth pics. That includes me.

Farmers often planted them to make hedges to define their land and make wind breaks. It grows thick and nobody wants to walk through the thorny branches, not even livestock. The osage orange probably does not know whether it's a tree or a big bush. A mature specimen reaches a height of 50 feet with an equal crown spread. Very slow growing, some hedge rows could easily be over 150 years old. Straight grain is nowhere.

I once hung a pair of still rings from one of the branches in my younger gymnnastic days. When I leaped on the rings for a grab, the branch hardly moved. I don't see how the birds even build nests in it, but they do.


----------



## ray benson (Sep 10, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> That's mind boggling. Hedge (osage orange) is considered by many to be the densest wood in the USA, even denser than shagbark hickory and about the same as live oak, according to all the books that I have read.
> 
> Can you provide a source so that I can study desert ironwood? Even if "half" is an exaggeration, if it is denser than hedge, I would like to read up on it. If so, I would also have to wonder why it has not been sold as an exotic.
> 
> TIA.



Denser than Hedge or Desert Ironwood in the USA - Krugiodendron ferreum (leadwood) a specific gravity between 1.34 and 1.42, making it probably the densest wood in the United States.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 10, 2008)

ray benson said:


> Denser than Hedge or Desert Ironwood in the USA - Krugiodendron ferreum (leadwood) a specific gravity between 1.34 and 1.42, making it probably the densest wood in the United States.


"Probably" is not needed in the above sentence. Thanks, Ray.

Here's an interesting observation. Take a strip of ordinary white ash about 6" long and 1/16" thick. Submerge it temporarily into a pail of water and then let it float. Come back the next day or so. The strip will have sunk to the bottom of the pail.

Common red oak, white oak, or hickory that are all denser might might do the same, but I'm not sure.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 10, 2008)

Other than getting the fore started, I ONLY burn Hedge. BUT that is in an airtight stove. I don't reccomend burning this in anything else, and even then you have to watch when you get some air on it. It pops more than you can imagine!!!
Green, it can gut like butter, or like a rock! I've cut both!! Seasoned, just go rent a concrete saw!! Yeah, it's really that hard!! I have had sparks come off of GREEN wood!
I don't know about density, nor do I care. I just know pound for pound, I can't get more heat from anything than Hedge, just don't overload the fire box!!!!
I like it about 95deg. in the living room when it's around 10 deg. outside. That keeps thebedroom at 75


----------



## coog (Sep 10, 2008)

Hedge also goes by the name "bois d'arc'. The indians sought it above all others for their bows.You can hear the name 'bodark in many places.


----------



## btlook1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Ductape said:


> Would someone in Hedge territory *PLEASE* UPS me an armful of this mythical wood you all talk about???!! I'd like to see what all the hub-bub is about.



Send me a box to put it in and a pre-paid thing I can sure drop some off. Do you want seasoned or green? Hedge sucks cutting sometimes but it's the best. We use it for corner posts on our fences out here in Ks. You can put a good corner in and it will still be holding wire up 20yrs later. Quite a few people make good $$ cutting posts. I usually see a semi load or two every week all winter long headed west.


----------



## pacman (Sep 10, 2008)

Hedge is ever where around here, nobody touches really.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 10, 2008)

pacman said:


> Hedge is ever where around here, nobody touches really.



Must not get that cold there!


----------



## pacman (Sep 10, 2008)

A bad winter is 10 -15 degrees mostly around the 30-40 Tenessee.If it snows here its gone the next day.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 11, 2008)

Wood Doctor said:


> +1! Mulberry, when cut alive, is yellow green. When it seasons, it turns deep burnt orange, starting with the log ends. Hedge is much denser than Mulberry when dry and I have never seen a Mulberry tree with big thorns.
> 
> I burn about 1 to 3 cords of Mulberry a year. My only complaint is the sparks that it throws while burning, even when burned dry. Sure, it burns hot, but those sparks can be dangerous. And, if you want to hand split it, be prepared for a workout. Mulberry is snarly wood.



Both woods will season to nearly black as the wood oxidizes. Mullberry has less of the Orange cast or hue to the wood and more sapwood. I dont remember saying I easily mistake them and hope it wasn't for my benefit. 

Are you sure about it being hard to hand split? Both species are straight grained and split easily by hand from butt to stem.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 11, 2008)

Just as a comparison for denseness, here are a couple pictures of Desert Ironwood. This 15" block weights 18#'s















And a picture of some DI burl and knife handles, Hedge would save some weight, but we seem mixed on how much? But would be worth a try, as I hear about it, but never worked with it!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 11, 2008)

coog said:


> I think you just gave me the outline for a Blues song! You burned me, baby,stay outta my hedge!



Run with it ! according to her, she could really build a fire. LOL She broke my heart but I've got good wood again.


----------



## Wood Doctor (Sep 12, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Both woods will season to nearly black as the wood oxidizes. Mullberry has less of the Orange cast or hue to the wood and more sapwood. I dont remember saying I easily mistake them and hope it wasn't for my benefit.
> 
> Are you sure about it being hard to hand split? Both species are straight grained and split easily by hand from butt to stem.


Mulberry is easy to split on some limbs and a gorilla on others. It varies as you move along the tree because this tree grows crooked branches in every which direction, much like a bush, and crotchwood is everywhere. You also run into embedded knots that the tree grows around and hides all the time. The larger specimens are notorious for this.

Regardless, burning mulberry is worth the effort of you don't mind the sparks. Just be careful when opening the loading door to add more wood. The sudden rush of air sets off the sparking.


----------



## coog (Sep 12, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Run with it ! according to her, she could really build a fire. LOL She broke my heart but I've got good wood again.



sometimes ya gotta leave the gnarly old crotch and find one with straighter grain...


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 14, 2008)

coog said:


> sometimes ya gotta leave the gnarly old crotch and find one with straighter grain...


 Too funny !

I can see this one going downhill pretty quick. Let's just say the new one has more even spacing in the growth rings and better burls. 

Yip Hedge burns hot. If you are used to lesser wood it will surprise you.


----------



## coog (Sep 14, 2008)

I'll resist the downhill slide. Speaking of Hedge, I fell into a great deal through a friend.His buddy has over 100 acres, mostly Hedge and Oak, that was tore up by an ice storm...3 or 4 years ago! He said we can have all we want, and he'll even help with his tree shear.Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus...


----------



## urhstry (Sep 14, 2008)

In what areas does that desert ironwood grow? Southeastern US? I've never seen or heard of it before. Nice looking wood.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 14, 2008)

urhstry said:


> In what areas does that desert ironwood grow? Southeastern US? I've never seen or heard of it before. Nice looking wood.



It is rare. 



ShoerFast said:


> Thanks!
> 
> Desert Ironwood comes from the Senora Desert, (and Mexico) I have one firewood sized block that is estimated at about 1500 years old!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 14, 2008)

Do you mean that one piece took 1500 years to get to that size ? or the tree died 1500 years ago and has yet to deteriorate ?

I tried to blow up one of the pictures a bit and had trouble seeing the annular rings. I would readily think it took that long to grow. Something that seems interestijng is the 7-8 lighter bands in the heartwood. As if the desert where it came from was wetter in those years. The last couple hundred years of the heartwood shows to be very dark. The first few hundred years could be dark just from age but makes me wonder if it might have been covered in ice part or most of its growing sesson. I might haver it backwards too. That the area it came from was a greener tropical enviroment when it was a sprout. Either way it is a great looking wood and shouldnt go in the firebox. 

It would be interesting to get some seeds to germinate and see if it does any better in a moister climate. I can think of a spot in my yard (hint hint) that gets regular sun.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 14, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> Do you mean that one piece took 1500 years to get to that size ? or the tree died 1500 years ago and has yet to deteriorate ?
> 
> I tried to blow up one of the pictures a bit and had trouble seeing the annular rings. I would readily think it took that long to grow. Something that seems interestijng is the 7-8 lighter bands in the heartwood. As if the desert where it came from was wetter in those years. The last couple hundred years of the heartwood shows to be very dark. The first few hundred years could be dark just from age but makes me wonder if it might have been covered in ice part or most of its growing sesson. I might haver it backwards too. That the area it came from was a greener tropical enviroment when it was a sprout. Either way it is a great looking wood and shouldnt go in the firebox.
> 
> It would be interesting to get some seeds to germinate and see if it does any better in a moister climate. I can think of a spot in my yard (hint hint) that gets regular sun.









Here is a site you may think of interest? Link:

Tryng to get you a picture of a very old tree,,,,, lighting is fighting me....


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 14, 2008)

Here , cloudy day today, but you can sort of see. 

What is not pictured is a radius larger then a gallon paint-pail, so many added years! 

There is a lot I do not know about DI, but have been told that it's growing season is once a year, so a ring equals a year(?)


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 14, 2008)

If I had searched then asked instead of the other way around I wouldn't have had to ask. 

In my search there was an ad on phoenix craigslist for a Desert Ironwood tree pretty cheap too only $1250 for a 17 ft tree. Thats $2 per year of growth. 

One thought I had was to graft a DI stem to a much faster growing similar root stock like say Black Locust and see if a tree 3X the size tree could be had in 1/100th of the time. Have to keep in mind that BL is an invasive and will start from root feeders.

Judging from the slow growth of the DI it shouldnt escape cutivation easily in other areas of the US.


----------



## ShoerFast (Sep 14, 2008)

KsWoodsMan said:


> If I had searched then asked instead of the other way around I wouldn't have had to ask.
> 
> In my search there was an ad on phoenix craigslist for a Desert Ironwood tree pretty cheap too only $1250 for a 17 ft tree. Thats $2 per year of growth.
> 
> ...




Now you know my interest in Hedge! $1200.00 for a sapling! 

Lighter, hard, if there is some grain to match the beauty of DI, it's a no-brainer when considering the price,,,,, the 18# chunk of DI firewood posted earlier, ran me $40 bucks. 

I will always use DI , but could shave some weight off with Hedge.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 15, 2008)

I certainly understand it. Osage Orange was prized by the Osage Indians for its use in weapons and tools. Strong, flexible, dense and shock resistant. Used for war clubs, long bows and tool handles. 

I'm just waiting for it to dry up enough to get in where there is hedge waiting to be thinned. I can get $1.50 a foot for 4-6" dia. and 6+ feet lengths for posts. I know there are trunks in there that are 14"+ DBH. That should be about 12" of heartwood for your use. When I can get to them I'll be cutting and grinning. This rain can't last forever, can it ?


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 15, 2008)

It's finally sunny here!!
Good luck with the straight hedge:hmm3grin2orange: 
I've been looking for two years for a 14" or better piece 6' long for a buddy that wants to try milling the stuff.
I'm still looking!!


----------



## coog (Sep 15, 2008)

I have a friend that turns bowls.He will pay big bucks for a big Hedge burl.


----------



## valleyboy (Sep 15, 2008)

*Desert Ironwood*

DI is found here in Tucson, AZ and many Parts of Sonora, MX. It is an extremely hard wood, Sparks definitely do fly out of it on occasion when cutting. You need to change out your chain consistently, but my oh my, FIREWOOD FROM HEAVEN!!!! I have many figurines made of DI (sharks, dolphins, bison, bears, ducks, roadrunners, and pelicans) that were hand carved by Seri Indians in Sonora. I believe that Mesquite is as hard as Hedge, Mesquite literally is a "weed" here in Southern AZ, great BTU's and awsome for grilling or barbecue. 

Hmmm, I think I'm feeling ill and need to go home.... yeah, and I need to stop off at the store to buy some steaks chicken, and some shrimp 'cause you know you have to feed your immune system to fight off any illness.... and your meals need to be hot and contain lots of protein.... and maybe I'll feel better tommorow..., and boy, this weather is just about right for splitting wood, and......:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:   

If only it was this easy to call out sick....Whatever!!! 

Have a great day, fellas.

valleyboy


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 16, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> It's finally sunny here!!
> Good luck with the straight hedge:hmm3grin2orange:
> I've been looking for two years for a 14" or better piece 6' long for a buddy that wants to try milling the stuff.
> I'm still looking!!


If I had gotten the word sooner I would have had you a piece. 

I took a load of limbs, curlies and such to the city wood dump at noon, a day like anyother. I had 2 saws on the truck cause I was headed out to get posts after lunch. The sun was out and there was a bit of wind. I hoped I'd be able to get in to the pasture to cut. I figured I might hit somethimng worth taking out of the wood dump with me but never faired to well in the past there. I usually cruise arounf the pile once or twice. This time I noticed a good load of Red Elm and some hard Maple just a little bit off from it. A Pile of Cataulpa poles, some yard waste and tomato plants. Tree of Paradise some pecan trimming, Around the corner of the pile there were some Mullbery sticks poking out. A Pile of hedge balls off to the side but no wood , I thought Ok well I misssed that one. Until I rounded the corner a bit more. I spotted a log next to the big pile. There sits this log , prettiest yellow green you ever seen. It was about 10 ft long and sound looking. Behind it was a pile of wood pushed up with a dozer from the same tree. This pile was pretty good sized like they hadn't burned in a while. about 45 feet long 12-15 feet high and a good 30 feet wide. Most of it looked to be all Hedge with a bit of Blackust in there. One end was a big cottonwood stump and the trash brush off it. Sorta masked off the good stuff till I got around where It was.

Did I go to cutting you ask ? Well... yah !! 

The log was 24 inches at the base, 10 feet long. I sank the dogs in the wood and burried a 20 inch bar in the small end and went to work on it, and the pile. 3 hours later I hadnt made a dent in the pile and was on my second big load. I know the ol'boy that runs the place and he said there had been 10 loads taken out from the pile already before I got there. So nice that he called, He knows I burn wood for heat and sell what I don't use. Any way I came back a half hour before close after picking kids up from school and started in again. He kept the gate open an extra half hour to let me have at it some more.  They usually burn on the days they are closed which means tomorow I couldn't get back in there if I wanted to. It was a mad dash for me trying to get at it. I hadnt realised I didnt have a chain longer than 2-3 ft with me to puul anything out of that twisted up mess on the first load. You can bet I did on the second load though.

I had one of the boys count rings on it and mark every ten years. The first 8 years or so was carpenter ants but the rings showing were 96. Oh man I wish I had a camera. It had 1/2 inch of sapwood or less in all the old growth. I whacked a couple of chunks with the axe and they split apart with a pop like cracked glass. It helps to know where to hit them. With any luck the dozer operator/fire tender will be off tomorrow. I think I will swap a day at work and be there first thing when they re-open the gates to us public folk. 

You know I will be one tired dude filling the truck all day again and hopefully trailer if I can get it out. I hope there is no smoke coming from the pile. That means it will be gone or you cant dump/cut in that area. Supposedly the trunk is still in there. I spotted a few more stems that pretty closely matched what I started on not to deep in the pile. I just couldn't get to em to get a chain around any. I did pull out an 8" X 8 foot post with about 6 feet of it straight but I was beat and it was all I could do to get it on. Posts bring better money than firewood for me when I can get straight stuff. 

This is one tree that I wont be taking much of the small stuff. It is going to go to waste anyway so I think I'll be greedy and just go after 4"+ stuff and see what I can drag out of that pile worth getting. 

Sawingredneck, I'll PM you if I get in there before they set a match to the monster plie and can come out with anything close to what you mentioned.

What a day. Just glad I didnt have anymore trouble than sharpening chains and a sore back.

Oh BTW I thought I'd see how well it burns fresh cut split one of the smaller round and got it started with some good dry hackberry and it took its tom,e to light off but there aint no stopping it now. Got all the air shut off, the only thing it is getting is from the leak around the door and it is sitting there pretty as you please glowing hot with nice blue flames for the last couple of hours and hant used 1/8 of what went in there. It is going to be toasty in here come the middle of January, even if it isnt quite ready by most accounts . Hedge , gotta love it.


----------



## coog (Sep 16, 2008)

Great story,congratulations.Might be time to slip the operator a $50 and see if he can "adjust" his burning schedule!


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 16, 2008)

It's a free dump to the public. There is no charge for homeowners unless you are getting paid or do it commercially. I think the one in Winfield is the same way. They also have free compost where they run it through a grider and lay it out in 6-8 foot wide rows 4 feet high 100 feet long. 

The deal is, when getting wood that they can't give you permission because of liability reasons. But ! they woun't run you off if you start a saw and take out more'n you brought in.

He does like Pizza Hut Hot-Wings though. Looks like I will have to drop him off a box of them and a Bottle of cold pop some evening when I come calling on his step daughter. Or just show up with them around lunch time at his work. Just so he knows what they are for.

I had forgotten how sticky the sap was when cutting hedge during the growing season. Sure glad I have a handful of spare chains in the sawbox. I would have been a lot longer getting what I did in a limited time. Stopping every every 20 minutes on the big stuff would just take all the fun out of it. I had only figured on one big load of 6-8 foot posts and just taking my time at a leisurly rate, I'm feeling it this morning. 

Huge difference between cutting in some nice soft Oak or Mullberry compared to cutting in REAL hardwood. Especially when you hit a knot thats as hard as stone. You sure dont want to take the rakers down any, just let them wear down on their own.


----------



## coog (Sep 16, 2008)

Step-daughter!?! I know guys that would sell their souls for a load of Hedge, but your Batchelor-hood? I hope you are careful.


----------



## sawinredneck (Sep 16, 2008)

Stick with the wood, stay away from the wemin!!!! They'll git ya!!!!

Sounds like a day!!! Nice find!

If you do find it, send a PM to "Oldsaw" Mark as well. He's the one looking for it. I still think he's nuts, but he likes his mill so......................................


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 17, 2008)

eh she dont care for my cologne (32:1 Hight Test) so much. Maybe she thinks the sweet sissy stuff some of those $50 haircut guys wears is better. Couldnt tell ya, not to worry though , my wood is safe and there aint no giving away the pair for a peach again.

Sad news . they burned the pile this morning before they opened. The firetender came early. He had another spot to do and wanted off early. The hedge is still popping and cracking when I left. I couldnt even get close enough to hook a big chunk and drag it to the ditch to quench it.

Headed out out now to go find something to tear up with the saws. I'll keep an eye on the dump for more to come in. I guess the city is putting in more tennis courts spomeplace and the treees have to go. The little bit of Maple I brought back just wasn't the same.


----------



## KsWoodsMan (Sep 17, 2008)

coog said:


> Step-daughter!?! I know guys that would sell their souls for a load of Hedge, but your Batchelor-hood? I hope you are careful.



Winters coming and I do like to stay warm. I was thinking more along the lines of the hedge AND the step daughter for a box of chicken wings. I'd even throw in the bottle of pop for boot to sweeten it up for him. I mean come'on I cant get too carried away going after Hedge. I still gotta feed her so she is going to be costing me money.

I was out to the widows after bringing home the Maple. I went to the door to see if she had any prefferences where I start. Thankfully she didnr go out and start pointing out limbs over this and that here and there like one guy did that said he had stacks of it , just come after it. Anyway she points me to a decent looking one about 100 yards off from the house. I head in there to go after it and it is pretty much all 8"-10" stems 8 feet long with a trunk a little more'n knee high. I got some firewood out of it 4 loads of brush so far that are going in a burn pit and several fence posts so far.

The hired man came back from town and said that one wasn't what he had in mind and took me for a ride in another pasture. Pointing out some a bit more promising for bigger stuff. He semed OK with a 4:1 split and would help with the cleanup 

Saturday I'll be back at the city wood dump to pick up a load of something that came in today after I left. I'll see if there is anymore of the hedge they might be bringing in. The pile should be cooled off by then and I'll see if I can get to that big chunk that I had to leave behind. I think the next couple of nights will be a good time to get the trailkler out and ready for a bit of grunt work.


----------

